# 3 Tage Accountbann gerechtfertigt ?



## Texius (7. November 2008)

Hallo Warcommunity ...

Ich spiele einen Level 40 Magus auf dem Server "Middenland" und bin Gildenleader der Gilde <Insane>. Bevor ich den (für mich unvorstellbaren) 
Teil des ganzen schreibe, möchte ich eine kleine Einleitung bringen.

Viele von Euch haben ja mittlerweile schon das eine oder andere Keep in der t4-Zone eingenommen. Da ja nun auch schon seit längerem bekannt 
ist, das man Leute durchs Keeptor ziehen kann (zb. der Magus und Enginer), wird das auch zum grössten Teil ausgenutzt. Ich will mich da nicht 
von ausschliessen. Ich selber habe mehrmals Spieler der Ordnung durch das Keeptor gezogen. Aber das ist kein Bestandteil dieses Themas.

Am 05.11.08 um ca. 18Uhr, machte sich meine Gilde und ich auf den weg ein paar Keeps in der t4-Zone zu raiden. Nach 2std erfolgreichem 
Keepraiding waren wir dabei die Schlachtfeldziele(Flaggen) einzunehmen. Um ca. 20Uhr schreibt mich ein Gamemaster an ,mit der Frage ob ich 
kurz Zeit hätte. Ich sagte "Ja hallo". Der Gamemaster sagte mir, das ich nun für 3 Tage wegen Buguse gebannt werde. Als ich fragte "wie, was 
und warum?", sagte er das alles weitere in meiner Email steht die ich bekommen werde. Im selben Moment hatte ich auch schon die 
Servertrennung.
Als ich dann nach 5min die Email vom Warhammer-Kundendienst bekam, stand darin das ich wegen Verletzung folgendender Klausel des 
Verhaltenskodex für 3 Tage gesperrt werde.

(In Warhammer Online ist es verboten:
12. Bugs, undokumentierte Features, Designfehler oder spielbezogene Probleme, allgemein als Probleme bezeichnet, zu missbrauchen oder 
auszubeuten. Der Spieler wird alle im Spiel auftretenden Probleme, Fehler oder Bugs an GOA melden, sobald sie festgestellt werden, da diese 
bei Fortbestehen den Spaß am Spiel verderben können. GOA wird alles daransetzen, Probleme dieser Art so schnell wie möglich zu lösen und 
dabei im Zweifelsfall einem Kunden vorerst keine böswillige Absicht)

Meine Gildenmitglieder setzten alles daran, herraus zu finden warum ich gesperrt wurde. Doch das zahlreiche Ticket schreiben blieb ohne 
Erfolg.
Wir überlegten und kamen zu dem Schluss, das ich wegen "durchs Keeptor saugen" gesperrt wurde. Als ich über das Hilfeformular auf 
war-europe.com zum 2. mal nachfragte(06.11.08) warum ich gesperrt wurde, erhielt ich eine doch sehr merkwürdige Nachricht.

Auszug:
Unsere Nachforschungen haben ergeben, dass Sie "Horrors" vor eine Burgwand gestellt haben, damit diese durch die Mauer schießen, jedoch nicht 
für gegnerische Spieler zum Töten erreichbar sind.
Dieses Verhalten wird als "Exploiting" bzw. Ausnutzung einer nicht vorgesehenen Spielmechanik angesehen und wurde mit 3 Tagen Suspendierung 
geahndet.


Also mir wurde unterstellt, das ich mit meinem Magus mitgelieferten Begleiter (3stk und einer davon heisst "Blauer Horror") buguse betreibe.
Bei einem Keepraid stelle ich grundsätzlich meinen Horror auf, da er ca 20% meines verursachten Schadens macht. Ich stelle ihn auf Aggressiv 
um nicht unnötig Targets zuzuweisen. Nun ist mir auch aufgefallen, das er durch Wände,Steine,Bäume und Erdhügel schiesst sollte sich ein 
gegnerischer Spieler dahinter in Sicherheit bringen. Da er nun nicht der Überkiller ist und nur hits von ca. 15-100 Schaden castet (alle 
5sec), war es mir ziemlich egal ob er weiter castet oder nicht wenn ein Gegner hinter einen Gegenstand Flüchtet.Da der Begleiter ja auch 
fester Gegenstand des Magus ist, konnte ich mir nicht vorstellen dafür Gehandet zu werden.


Nun wollte ich nochmals über das Hilfeformular wissen(am 06.11.08), warum ich dafür nun 3 Tage Bann kassiere ohne vorher von einem Gamemaster 
informiert zu werden. Vielleicht mit dem Hinweiss es zu unterlassen da es Buguse ist oder sowas in der Art. Nun erhielt ich nach ein paar 
Stunden erneut eine Antwort.

Auszzug:
wir verstehen Ihren Unmut über die von uns gegebene Suspendierung, möchten Sie jedoch noch einmal darauf hinweisen, dass Sie Ihren Horror 4 
mal an die Wand gestellt haben nachdem wir den Horror zerstört haben.
Der Fehler dass ein Horror durch eine Wand schießen kann ist bekannt und sollte nicht ausgenutzt werden. Sollten Sie in Zukunft noch einmal 
unsicher sein ob es sich bei Etwas um einen Exploit (ausnutzbaren Fehler) oder um ein Feature (vorgesehene Spielmechanik) handelt, fragen Sie 
vorher lieber einen Game Master.


Moment mal !!! Wenn ich das jetzt richtig sehe, hat ein Gamemaster meinen "Horror" 4 mal gekillt ? Und das mitten im Zerg einer Keepschlacht 
!? Nun war ich leicht verwirrt. Habe ich etwa nicht genau hingeschaut ? Stand da etwa ein Spieler mit einem Gamemasterlogo über dem kopf und 
ich habe ihn schlicht weg einfach nicht gesehen ? Da ich schon leicht gereizt und ärgerlich darüber war, habe ich erneut das Hilfeformular 
benutzt(06.11.08).
Ich fragte also, ob es gerechtfertigt ist einen Spieler zu Bannen, da er ja logischer weise nicht mitbekommen hat, das ein Gamemaster "/kill 
Horror" in seine Console gehauen hat. Des weiteren wollte ich wissen, was ich nun mit meinem Begleiter machen soll. Werde ich jetzt in meiner 
Spielfreiheit eingeschränkt weil ich dauernt Angst haben muss das mein Begleiter durch Wände castet? Zumal ich das auch nicht immer unter 
kontrolle habe!Das würde bedeuten das jeder Magus durch seinen Begleiter Accountbann gefährdet ist!
Ich habe am 06.11.08 nachgefragt, es blieb unbeantwortet. Nun habe ich heute am 07.11.08 vor der Arbeit nochmals das Hilfeformular benutzt. 
Um 14.30 habe ich erneut das Hilfeformular aufgesucht, da meine Frage immer noch nicht beantwortet wurde.Die Anfrage wurde bis jetzt noch 
nicht beantwortet.

Nun stell ich die Frage an Euch. Ist es gerechtfertigt, einen Spieler bei solch einem doch noch leicht verbugten Spiel, auf solche Art und 
Weise zu behandeln !? Ich hoffe das dieser Beitrag auch höhere Etagen erreicht, da ich mich schlicht und einfach verarscht fühle.

mfg Texius


----------



## Geige (7. November 2008)

also für das rausziehn aus dem keep ist ein
3-tage bann gerechtfertigt wenn auch hart,da es wohl alle machen!

für ein verbuggtes pet kannst du mal gar nichts und das sollte ihnen auch klar sein!


----------



## Lari (7. November 2008)

Normalerweise gilt: Unwissenheit schützt vor Strafe nicht.
Du stellst deinen Horror irgendwohin, und stellst ihn auf aggressiv. In einer Burg. Und jetzt frag ich mich: Wenn du doch weißt, dass er durch Wände schießt, und dann nichtmal um dir zu assisten, sondern um willkürlich Ziele anzugreifen (aggressiv bewirkt genau dieses), warum stellst du ihn dann auf? Schaden hin oder her. buguse, ban, iss ok.


----------



## KenosDark (7. November 2008)

Muss meinen Vorpostern recht geben. Der GM hat hart aber fair gehandelt. Außerdem siehst du deinen Fehler selber ein. Regt dich net auf und mach was in RL und lauf net gleich in Inet Foren Amok.


----------



## Peraine1 (7. November 2008)

Wobei man sicher auch erstmal eine Ermahnung hätte ausprechen können, vor allem bei sowas schwer zu kontrollierenden wie einem Pet. Wenn ich daran denke, wie die z.b. bei DaoC immer durch Wände gelaufen sind da hätte 50% der Serverpopulation perma gebannt werden müssen.


----------



## Jamil (7. November 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ohne nun genauer auf diesen speziellen Fall eingehen zu können, kann ich sagen, dass unser Kundendienst steht bemüht ist, Spieler nicht ungerecht zu behandeln - schließlich wollen wir auch gerne von mehr als Brot und Wasser leben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aus diesem Grund achten sie stets darauf, bei Verdacht auf Exploiting durch diverse Maßnahmen sicherzustellen, dass es nicht nur ein Zufall ist, sondern dieses Verhalten gewollt ist.

Wir haben keinerlei Grund, den Account von Spielern, die die Regeln respektieren, zu suspendieren - insofern kann ich nur dem Kollegen beipflichten, dass man im Zweifelsfall lieber nochmal nachfragen sollte, bevor man etwas Grenzwertiges tut.

Gruß


----------



## Twibble (7. November 2008)

Äh, dann müssen alle Maschinisten, Maguse (Magii?), Squiggies und Weisse Löwen gebannt werden. Ich kriege egal auf welcher Seite ständig Schaden durch Wände ab - lässt sich oft aber auch nicht vermeiden weil man als Petuser ja nicht auch noch aufpassen kann ob das Ziel vielleicht eventuell hinter eine Mauer gelaufen ist. Mit meinem Maschinisten stelle ich mein Flammegeschütz auf, stelle auf aggressiv und lasse es ballern bis ich manuell ein passendes Ziel ausgewählt habe. Ob das dann hinter eine Mauer läuft kriege ich a) nicht mit und es ist mir b) auch egal.

Zumal line of sight Probleme von pets schon in DAoC bestanden und Mythic das vermutlich NIE auf die Kette kriegen wird.


----------



## gw1200 (7. November 2008)

Meiner Meinung nach vollkommen überzogen. Der Fehler liegt beim Pet und mitten im Zerg stets und ständig im Hinterkopf dieses Problem haben ist unmöglich (da kann man gleich auf das Pet verzichten). Zumal der Bann  ohne Vorwarnung gekommen ist.


----------



## Pente (7. November 2008)

Man muss schon unterscheiden ob eine Absicht dahinter steckt oder nicht. Wenn ein GM das Pet 4 mal tötet und man es immer und immer wieder mit Absicht hinter der Burgtür platziert dann ist eine gewisse Absicht hinter dieser Aktion wohl kaum zu leugnen. Insofern wäre der 3 Tages-Bann doch gerechtfertigt. Ich habe auch einen Magus und es ist wirklich nicht immer leicht und das Pet macht oft Dinge die man nicht möchte aber es kann mir auch keiner erzählen, das ser hinter einer Burgtür ein Pet platziert für den Fall, dass das Burgtor irgendwann mal aufgeht und das Pet mit seinem enormen Schaden der Masse an Gegnern dann gegenüber tritt.

Ist das gleiche wie Spieler durch das geschlossene Tor zu ziehen. Wer es einmal macht ok ... war vielleicht unabsichtlich oder nicht gewusst ... aber spätestens beim 3. / 4. Mal kann man dem Spieler hier schon eine gewisse Absicht unterstellen und damit wäre die Pause gerechtfertigt.


----------



## arieos (7. November 2008)

Leider wird auf Carroburg nicht so durchgegriffen .. da gibts auf Destro seite auch so´n Magus.. Der wurde schon soo oft gemeldet und nix passiert. 

Schön, das es wenigstens einen mal erwischt hat.


----------



## Texius (7. November 2008)

Pente schrieb:


> Man muss schon unterscheiden ob eine Absicht dahinter steckt oder nicht. Wenn ein GM das Pet 4 mal tötet und man es immer und immer wieder mit Absicht hinter der Burgtür platziert dann ist eine gewisse Absicht hinter dieser Aktion wohl kaum zu leugnen. Insofern wäre der 3 Tages-Bann doch gerechtfertigt. Ich habe auch einen Magus und es ist wirklich nicht immer leicht und das Pet macht oft Dinge die man nicht möchte aber es kann mir auch keiner erzählen, das ser hinter einer Burgtür ein Pet platziert für den Fall, dass das Burgtor irgendwann mal aufgeht und das Pet mit seinem enormen Schaden der Masse an Gegnern dann gegenüber tritt.
> 
> Ist das gleiche wie Spieler durch das geschlossene Tor zu ziehen. Wer es einmal macht ok ... war vielleicht unabsichtlich oder nicht gewusst ... aber spätestens beim 3. / 4. Mal kann man dem Spieler hier schon eine gewisse Absicht unterstellen und damit wäre die Pause gerechtfertigt.



ich striete das ja auch nicht ab. doch mein pet verreckt so oft durch ae der mages wo ich nichtmal weiss wo der her kommt. und wir waren im angriff ...wieso sollte ich nicht zurückschiessen dürfen wenn uns immer ein ae trifft obwohl kein spieler in sichtweite ist. ich wollte hier nur das problem an sich vorstellen und die übertriebene handlungsweise der gm´s
grüssly


----------



## Garaitha (7. November 2008)

also ich finde das relativ lächerlich und würde mich genau wie du, zu recht aufregen. die möglichkeit, dass du deinen horror im vollem bewustsein zum bugusing benutzt hast existiert natürlich. *jedoch* existiert auch die (sogar relativ wahrscheinliche) möglichkeit, dass du das ganze unwissentlicht getan hast. alleine bis hier sollte die regel gelten: im zweifel für den angeklagten. wenn man nun es doch ahnden will, ist es evtl noch vertretbar, wenn man dies auf einem angemessenen weg tut. so wie ich das erlesen habe wurde dir nicht ingame eine schriftliche verwarnung gegeben! (der horror wurde getötet? also ganz ehrlich, wer sowas mitbekommt, ist wohl ein sehr sehr aufmerksames naturell -  etwas zu aufmerksam für meinen geschmack. mich würds ja bei der schlechten chatanzeige von mythic nichtma wundern, wenn man 2-3 maliges anschreiben eines gm's übersieht. (ich persönlich habe unter viel aufwand meinen chat gesäubert nebenbei, bevor hier kluge ratschläge kommen.)) ohne das man dir also irgendwie die *chance* eingeräumt hat, dein (dir unbewusstes) fehlverhalten aufzudecken und zu unterlassen, find ich nen ban absolut ungerechtfertigt...würde sogar viel eher dazu tendieren, dass dir eine rückerstattung, der 3 tage inform einer gutschrift zugute kommt.

mfg


----------



## Anywen (7. November 2008)

nur 3 tage haste bekommen, ne ganze woche hätte ich dir verpasst fürs durchs tor ziehen und das dein pet durch die wand castet wusstest du zu 100% auch.


----------



## Jerremaya (7. November 2008)

Schuldig  ! brenne Ketzer ! 

Mir reicht die Aussage das du bewußt Spieler durch das Tor ziehst ! Daher stellen Leute wie du auch bewußt ihre Horros in der Wand ab ! Jetzt hier rumheulen und so flache Bespiele bringen, was wenn ein Spieler hinter einen Baum läuft und der Schießt weiter ist eher peinlich für dich, da es sich genau dabei um Bugs handelt für die man keinen Ban kassiert  !
Ich vote mal für Verlängerung auf 7 Tage Ban, vielleicht kannst du dann ein bischen darüber nachdenken warum du das Spiel spielst !

@ die die dafür Verständniss haben, hoffentlich erwischen die euch auch! Und bitte kommt hier nicht mit Stochastik, da es durch sein Geständniss ja unwichtig ist!


----------



## Asmodain (7. November 2008)

Stellt sich aber dann die frag, wie man als Spieler unterscheiden soll ob das Pet von einem GM oder einem Spieler erledigt wurde.
Ich denke ein Hinweis des GM´s hätte durchaus Sinn gemacht ......... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aldaric87 (7. November 2008)

Absolut gerechtfertigter 3-Tage Bann !


----------



## Caldor (7. November 2008)

Es ist auf jeden Fall schön zu sehen, dass durchgegriffen wird.
Schade, wenn es nur bei einzlnen Exempeln bliebe und Pech für denjenigen, den es dann erwischt, wenn man sieht, dass jemand anderes damit durchkommt. 
Auf jeden Fall danke fürs Posten, vielleicht schreckt es ja ab.


----------



## uk_uk (7. November 2008)

@Asmodain Klar, und wie soll so ein "Hinweis" aussehen?

"Hallo, ich bin GM Blauäugigunddoof und werde jetzt mehrmals dein Pet killen. Einfach nur um zu sehen, ob du exploids nutzt, denn ich vermute, du stellst dein Pet nur dazu dahin, um Gegner durch das Tor zu ziehen, was verboten wäre und zu einem temporären Bann führen würde. Benimm dich jetzt also einfach ganz normal und tu das, was du jetzt auch ohne meinen kleinen, informellen Text getan hättest".


----------



## Neskor (7. November 2008)

ich finds ehrlich gesagt bissl lächerlich.....wofür ist der aggressive modus denn da? wenn man damit durch wände schiessen kann sollte das doch auch schon in der beta aufgefallen sein...einen spieler damit aber zu bestrafen und ihm absicht unterstellen find ich echt lustig...als wenn ich im battle wenn alles hektisch dabei ist drauf achte ob der horror grade durch ne wand schiesst oder nicht. wenn die gamemaster wollen das man sofort den horror killt wenn er es bemerkt stinkt die klasse gewaltig da man ja auf nix anderes mehr achten darf- ansonsten bann......und ohne kämpfen weil er vielleicht durch ne wand schiesst ist mal komplett fehl am platz...also ich finds echt sehr hart wenn nicht lächerlich


----------



## Daytonaman (7. November 2008)

Hallo,

ich bin zwar kein WAR Spieler und kenne nicht die einzelnen Klassen usw. aber ob der Bann nun gerechtfertigt ist oder nicht, was
GOA bzw. der GM hätte machen MÜSSEN, ist wenn er sich schon die Mühe macht und "Horror" 4x killt, mindestens nach dem 2ten
killen den Spieler drauf aufmerksam machen, das er die Bugs vermutlich ausnützt und es zu einen Bann kommen kann.
Ihn dann einfach zu bannen mit einem Hinweis auf blablabla 12 in der Mail ist keine faire Angelegenheit.

Gruß


----------



## Astravall (7. November 2008)

Eigentlich bist d doch gut weggekommen ... Drei Tage bann ist eigentlich nicht so schlimm und man kann das als Verwarnung sehen ... sei froh dass es dir nicht wie so manchem in DAoC gegangen ist. Perma-Bann oder z.b. alle rufpunkte zurückgesetzt wegen Rp-farming ... da hat es schon Reichsrang 12 erwischt ... und wer DAoC kennt der weiss wie viele JAHRE man investieren muss bis man RR12 erreicht.

Gerade bei sowas wo bekannt ist dass Saugen durchs tor geht und Pets die Line of sight nicht beachten, muss man halt etwas vorsichtiger sein. Das Pet im eigenen Keep vor das Tor Pflanzen solange die Gegner noch lange nicht drin sind, ist da doch sehr verdächtig, denn unter normalen Umständen wäre es dort völlig nutzlos hinter dem Tor da es nix treffen könnte.

MfG Michael


----------



## jörgk (7. November 2008)

huhu,

bugs ausnutzen ist blöde.

allerdings frage ich mich, warum sind die bugs noch da??? greifen die goa leute lieber aktiv ins spiel ein? warum fixen die die bugs nicht lieber? patches gibt es doch genug. solche situationen zeigen mehr als deutlich, das da mächtig was schief läuft !

einfach nur krank, das verhalten von goa etc. pp


----------



## Pente (7. November 2008)

3 Tage bann find ich auch noch im Rahmen. Gerechtfertigt hin oder her. Nimms sportlich locker und verbuch es einfach als "dumm gelaufen". In Zukunft weisst du ja, dass du darauf ein wenig mehr Acht geben solltest und gut ist. Klar erwischt es ab und zu mal die falschen und ungerechtfertigter Weise ... kann ja alles sein.

Aber grundlegend finde ich die Einstellung die GOA hier vertritt vollkommen nachvollziehbar und lobenswert. Wer bekannte Bugs wissentlich und absichtlich ausnützt gehört bestraft. Wobei ich nochmal ganz klar sagen muss, dass ich dies dem Thread-Ersteller auf keinen Fall unterstellen möchte.

Zum Thema Bugfix: GOA fixed die Bugs vielleicht aus dem Grund nicht weil sie der europäische Support des Spiels sind. Das Spiel und dessen Patches werden nach wie vor von Mythic Entertainment entwickelt. GOA kann die Bugs auch nur weiterreichen und Mythic sozusagen auf die ToDo-Liste setzten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. November 2008)

Eh also wenn du doch den Bug kennst, den du da auch benutzt kannst du dich nicht rausreden in dem du jetzt sagst "Aber jetzt zu diesem Zeitpunkt habe ich nur auf Aggressiv gestellt und garnicht bugusen wollen/ich hab nur die Fähigkeit aktiviert, weil ich jemanden gesehen hatte den ich festsetzen wollte und auch garnicht bugusen, das habe ich lediglich ein paar mal vorher gemacht"

Also irgendwie arg blöd von dir, wenn du doch schon zugibst, die Bugs zu kennen und auch das ein oder andere mal ausgenutzt zu haben und dich dann zu beschweren, dass du dabei erwischt und für 3 Tage gebannt wurdest...


----------



## Texius (7. November 2008)

sicherlich wusste ich das mein pet durch wände castet. habe ich ja auch beschrieben. doch versteh ich nicht, wie der GM bei nem keepraid wo alle ae durchs tor machen etc.  . 1. mich aussucht. 2. bei dem ganze ae davon ausgeht das ich das mitbekomme das er mein pet killt. wenn er anwesend war, hätte er mal locker 2 warbands kicken müssen. ich sage nicht das ich unschuldig bin, die art und weise wie da reagiert wurde und dann noch die nadel im heuhaufen finde ich nicht gerecht.


----------



## Prometx (7. November 2008)

Also ich find es zwar nich soo schlimm aber es is wirklich ungerechtfertigt,denn das du den GM in einer RvR schlacht nicht siehst is irgendwie logisch.Einen 3 Tage Bann für durch Tore ziehen find ich hingegen sehr gut,dann wird wenigstens einbisschen weniger Bugusing betrieben.
Mfg Prometx


----------



## Astravall (7. November 2008)

Texius schrieb:


> sicherlich wusste ich das mein pet durch wände castet. habe ich ja auch beschrieben. doch versteh ich nicht, wie der GM bei nem keepraid wo alle ae durchs tor machen etc.  . 1. mich aussucht. 2. bei dem ganze ae davon ausgeht das ich das mitbekomme das er mein pet killt. wenn er anwesend war, hätte er mal locker 2 warbands kicken müssen. ich sage nicht das ich unschuldig bin, die art und weise wie da reagiert wurde und dann noch die nadel im heuhaufen finde ich nicht gerecht.



Wer sagt dass du der einzige bist der nun ein paar Tage frei hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?

MfG Michael


----------



## jörgk (7. November 2008)

huhu,

das ist mir als kunde völlig egal. 

goa betreibt die server und ist für ein reibungslosen ablauf verantwortlich. wer da fixed ist egal, der betreiber hat dafür sorge zu tragen, dass alles funtzt. 

und wenn solche gravierenden bugs da sind, dann sollten die innerhalb von stunden beseitigt werden. wo kommen wir denn hin, wenn user für deren dummheit (spieleentwickler/betreiber) noch bestraft werden? 

wie gesagt das ausnutzen von bugs finde ich blöde, aber ich kann es nicht mehr nachvollziehen--> wie diese firma mit ihren kunden umgeht.

goa bekommt wirklich rein gar nichts auf die kette, ich bin echt mal gespannt wie lange das gut gehen wird.


----------



## Ebon (7. November 2008)

Ich finde es recht übertrieben...

ich hab schon einige male mitn GM über dieses Thema diskutiert und man sagte mir schon mehrfach das dieses bereits bekannt wäre. 

Wände und Dämonen, 
wenn man Glück hat bleiben die Viecher stehen und können sogar aggieren (schießen). Wenn man Pech hat, tun die gar nix, können nicht mehr gesteuert werden.  Manchmal schießen die durch Mauern und ein anders mal stehen die selbst dumm da wenn der Gegner vor denen nen Klingenwirbel vorführt.

Da man den Beschwörungskreis nur durch seine Position bestimmen kann, passiert es oft, wenn man auf einer Mauer steht, vor einer Wand oder sonst einen Gegenstand, dass der Dämon teils/ teils aufgestellt wird. Es kommt sogar vor das er komplett in der Wand oder gar auf der anderen Seite gerezzt wird oO
Das würde jetzt also bedeuten das ich als Magus keinen Dämonen, auf gebäuten, Mauern, in Durchgängen benutzten dürfte! Somit noch ne witzigere Witzfigur darstellt, als er jetzt schon ist.

Das Problem am Blauen Horror ist ja auch das seine Angriffe AE's sind und wenn die Mauer diesen durch lassen, gehen auch andere durch! Woge des Wahnsinns, Saat des Chaos, Tumult sind solche vertretten die auf ein Tor angewand alle Gegner in der Nähe bekomms ab (zumin. war es mal so).  

Jeder Spieler mit normalen Verstand wird den Blauen Horror dort auf stellen wo viele Gegner vorbei müssen, dass ist nunmal am jedem Tor! Ich tut das ebenso, sobald das Tor fällt müssen die Gegner da durch. Ich lass doch den Gegner nicht ungehinter ins Keep. Auch stehen da unzählige Heimsuchungen, die auch nur gelegendlich funktionieren. Es hat keinen Sinn das Viech irgendwo in der freien Umgebung aufzustellen. 
Auch wenn der GM das Viech immer gekillt hat, woher soll der aufstellende Spieler wissen, dass es ein GM war? Vielleicht hat ja auch ein Gegner das Viech umgehauen, Feuermagier grillen die teils Instant. Vielleicht können andere auch durch Töre/ Wände schießen?

Das gleich ist beim Spell "Lila Feuer der Mutation" da hat man die Horror (übringes auch blau) überhaupt nicht mehr unter Kontrolle und ich meine schon oft gesehen zu haben das die durch Töre udn Lava (ohne HP verlust) rennen. Bugusing?

Zum Chaotic Rift und den Magnetbomben (oder wie die heißen) vom Ingi, dass ist so ne sache. Stehen die Opfer auf der Mauer? Sind die Leute in begriff durch das Tor zu gehen ...? Das es auch verbuggt ist stell ich mal außern vor. Diese Spells müssen dringend überarbeitet werden.

Wenn man jeden Banned der nen Bug nutzt wäre das Spiel ja jetzt leerer als es schon ist ... so kann man natürlich auf zweierlei Hinsicht seine Kunde vergraulen. Die einen fühlen sich unfähr behandelt, weil die anderen etwas nutzen aber im endeffekt nicht kontrollieren können und somit aus den Spiel gewurfen werden.

Ich denk mir das in den Fall eine Verwarung ausreichend gewesen wäre, denn nicht immer hat man im RvR die Übersicht. Ich brecht doch meinen Beam auch nicht ab wenn der Gegner aus den 100m läuft, ich lass ihn numal austicken.

Obendrein jeder dern Magus spielt ist ja eigentlich schon von Haus aus bestraft xD Die Karriere ist so "zahm" und derb bugy.


----------



## Kazragore_BdC (7. November 2008)

Völlig überzogen. Zumindest hätte besagter GM den Spieler darauf aufmerksam machen MÜSSEN!!! Im Getümmel einer Schlacht sieht man sein Pet nicht immer, insbesondere wenn's auf agressiv ist, das iss in WAR so, sowie auch in WoW etc. Da iss das Pet mal paar Meter weiter weg und man sieht es nicht. Im RL gibbet auch erst 'ne Ladung und dann wirste verknackt. 
GOA sollte mal lieber solche Bugs ausmerzen, dann würden die Spieler auch nicht in Scharen davon laufen, bzw. den Freimonat nicht verlängern.


----------



## prontopronto (7. November 2008)

Texius schrieb:


> sicherlich wusste ich das mein pet durch wände castet. habe ich ja auch beschrieben. doch versteh ich nicht, wie der GM bei nem keepraid wo alle ae durchs tor machen etc.  . 1. mich aussucht. 2. bei dem ganze ae davon ausgeht das ich das mitbekomme das er mein pet killt. wenn er anwesend war, hätte er mal locker 2 warbands kicken müssen. ich sage nicht das ich unschuldig bin, die art und weise wie da reagiert wurde und dann noch die nadel im heuhaufen finde ich nicht gerecht.



Ja warum hat der GM blos mir einen Bann verpasst, schliesslich nutzen doch alle Bugs aus!

Lol.. lies dir doch selber mal durch was du schreibst.

Zur Frage: Natürlich ist der Bann gerechtfertigt.


----------



## Diola (7. November 2008)

Wir haben hier ja nur die Darstellung einer Seite zu tun und dieses zusätzliche Geständnis macht es nicht glaubwürdiger sondern weist genauso gut auf die Möglichkeit hin, dass es sich um noch andere Dinge handelt.

Muss der TE leider selbst entscheiden, ob er sich ungerecht behandelt fühlt. Da hilf ihm auch kein flame hier. Und was anderes als ein flame sollte dieser post bringen? Dass alle sagen: "Ja, wie ungerecht!" ?

Wenn er es so sieht wie er schreibt ist er 'ne abhängige Majonette. Und dann hat er noch schlimmeres verdient. Ihm scheint ja jede Selbstachtung zu fehlen. 
Handeln nicht heulen!

mfg


----------



## Fonia (7. November 2008)

Naja ok find ichs nicht.... Man kann wenigens davor mal auf den fehler hingewiesen werden und erlich gesagt find ichs ungerecht....

Edit: so leute wie ich zb informieren sich nicht genau was ein bug ist und was nicht und ich hätte weder das mit dem durchs tor ziehen noch das die pets durch die wand schießen und es so schlimm ist gewust und hät dann schon gern einen hinweiß bevor mir wer den accout zu macht...in anderen mmos wurd ich auf so was immer hingewiesen .


----------



## Texius (7. November 2008)

ich habe es hier beschrieben, weil es leider keine andere möglichkeit gibt darüber zu reden. Hilfeformular wird kaum reagiert. und wenn sich die leute den beitrag richtig durchlesen würden. würden sie nicht solche kommentare posten. fakt ist, das meine klasse verbugt ist. und das schon über längere zeit. doch wird nichts dagegen gemacht, sondern einfach der spieler gekickt. wo soll das enden !? also please no flaming wenn man problm nicht erkannt hat. Man sollte vielleicht auch net flamen wenn man die klasse selber nicht gespielt hat.


----------



## Dietrich (7. November 2008)

jörgk schrieb:


> huhu,
> 
> das ist mir als kunde völlig egal.
> 
> ...



Du spielst MMORPGs auch erst seit WoW oder? 
Denk bitte mal drüber nach, wieviel Aufwand so eine Programmierung für ein MMORPG ist. Ich möchte hier keinen Kommentar ala "Machs bitte selber besser." abgeben, aber lasst den Jungs und Mädels von Mythic doch mal etwas Zeit um die Fehler zu beseitigen.

MfG


----------



## David (7. November 2008)

Mimimi.


----------



## Aldaric87 (7. November 2008)

jörgk schrieb:


> huhu,
> 
> das ist mir als kunde völlig egal.
> 
> ...



Wie du einfach mal keinen Plan hast. Gravierende Bugs beseitigen? Schaun wir mal zu AoC - Wochenlanges warten...WoW -> auf nen wichtigen Hotfix 3 Monate gewartet, gratz dazu! Also bitte, erst informieren, dann meckern.

PS: Ich hätte den TE min. eine Woche Spielpause gegeben.


----------



## clickrush (7. November 2008)

sie hätten dich erst warnen sollen. wenn du trotzdem weitergemacht hättest mit reinziehen und horror, dann wäre ein ban gerechtfertigt gewesen. aber nicht 3 tage sondern 1 woche oder mehr.

ohne warnung finde ich es jedoch nicht fair, da exploits oft auch von anderen mitspielern verharmlost werden. erst wenn man weiss, dass man was verbotenes tut und verwarnt ist, würde weiteres exploiten wirklich "böswillig" sein.

bescheissen ist einfach eine unschöne sache und verdirbt den anderen das spiel.


----------



## DerTingel (7. November 2008)

also ich finde es schon hart, aber ich möchte jetzt nicht urteilen, ob es zu hart ist. 
keiner hier kann nachvollziehen, ob du es nicht doch mit absicht gemacht hast. ich will dir jetzt nichts unterstellen, aber mir ist der bug, dass "horrors" oder die kanonen vom maschinisten durch wände schießen können, schon im t1 gebiet aufgefallen und übel aufgestoßen, denn es gab im t1 schon genug leute, die ihre geschütze dort aufgestellt haben, wo man sie schwer erreichen konnte, sie aber einen sehr großen bereich abgedeckt haben. 
da ich selber bisher weder einen magus noch einen maschinisten gespielt habe, kann ich nicht sagen inwiefern es zumutbar ist, diese so zu steuern, dass sie es nicht ausnutzen und dauernd durch die wand ballern. aber während eines keepraids, bei dem es nunmal drum geht mauern zu überwinden, kann man schnell von absicht ausgehen. 
es ist natürlich ärgerlich, da dieser bug den spieler schon in seiner spielfreiheit einschränkt, aber ich glaube auch, dass die gamemaster schon genau hinsehen und nicht wild durch die gegend bannen. ob nun jeder bann gerechtfertigt ist, das sei mal dahin gestellt, aber ich denke mal die meisten schon.
mfg


----------



## szell (7. November 2008)

jörgk schrieb:


> huhu,
> 
> das ist mir als kunde völlig egal.
> 
> ...


versteh mich bitte nicht flasch,möchte dir nciht auf die Füsse treten aber dein Post bietet sich gerade an.

Ich finde es immer wieder genial wie simpel sich viele Leute die Bugbeseitigung vorstellen.
So als ob es dafür eine künstliche Inteligenz(oder was was auch immer) geben würde der man mal eben sagt :"mach das nicht mehr es nervt" und gut is.

Wenn es so simpel währe

Stell dir einfach mal vor das man dir eine Gleichung vorsetzt die einen Fehler enthält und von dir verlangt ihn zu finden.Klingt nicht so schwierig aber jetzt kommt das eigentliche problem:die Gleichung erstreckt sich über 1000 Seiten(symbolisch verwendet für tausende Zeilen Programmcode).
Und man darf nicht vergessen das Mythic nicht die -schätzungsweise-Millionen und Abermillionen Dollar im Rücken hatt wie zb. Blizzard durch die Einnahmen von ...uknow,und deshalb eben auch nur eine Begrenzte Anzahl an Leuten für jeden Teil der Entwicklung des Spiels parat hatt.
Auch ist es teilweise extrem schwierig in komplexen Programmen eine Kausalität zwischen den einzelnen Programmzeilen und dem sichtbaren Problem herzustellen(muss nicht,kann aber).

um doch ein bischen persönlicher auf deinen Post einzugehen unterstelle ich jetzt(doch noch) einfach mal das du eigentlich gar nicht weist was für ein Aufwand notwendig ist  um ein Spiel so kurz nach erscheinen mit einem ,im verhältniss zu anderen Firmen,eher geringeren Budget so fehlerfrei hinzubekommen. 
Das Mythic eigentlich jeden Tag neue Bugfixes aufspielt is auch schon in zig anderen Treads geschrieben worden.
Daher finde ich die ganze Hetze ungerechtfertigt.

@Te

du wusstest davon,auch wenn die Umstände sicher ungücklich waren hast du doch wissentlich gehandelt
und dir den 3 Tages Bann damit schlicht und ergreifend verdient,und ich glaube auch das du wohl nicht der einzige warst der nach diesem keepraid 3 Tage aussetzen musste.
Aber 3 Tage an der frischen Luft gehen schneller vorbei als einem Lieb ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Greez


----------



## arci (7. November 2008)

Der bann ist völlig in Ordnung... wer expolitet - fliegt, so einfach ist det. Und ein paar hier leiden unter Realitätsverlust - oder wie stellt ihr es euch vor... bin freulich bei bank ausrauben, da kommt ein Polizist und sagt "Entschuldigung, aber ich muss sie leider darauf hinweisen, dass Bankraub nicht OK ist - also unterlassen sie es" ...


----------



## Depak (7. November 2008)

hm ich unterstelle es dir jetzt einfach mal das du es mit absicht gemacht hast. immerhin ziehst du ja auch mit absicht leute durch das keeptor, was würde dich also daran hindern andere bugs zu usen?
schon einmal daran gedacht?
sei lieber froh das sie dich gerechter- oder ungerechterweise nur für das horrorproblem gebannt haben und nicht noch zusätzlich für das keeptor.
klar verstehe ich das es dich aufregt, aber besser nur 3 tage als ein perma-bann.

lern daraus und sei anderen ein beispiel.

ps: ist nicht böse gemeint.


----------



## Percard (7. November 2008)

Texius schrieb:


> Moment mal !!! Wenn ich das jetzt richtig sehe, hat ein Gamemaster meinen "Horror" 4 mal gekillt ? Und das mitten im Zerg einer Keepschlacht
> !? Nun war ich leicht verwirrt. Habe ich etwa nicht genau hingeschaut ? Stand da etwa ein Spieler mit einem Gamemasterlogo über dem kopf und
> ich habe ihn schlicht weg einfach nicht gesehen ?




100% hast du den Bann verdient. Du solltest dir langsam begreiflich machen das die GM´s hier ins spiel eingreifen können (nicht wie bei WoW nur macros posten).

Das bedeutet  ein GM kann spieler versetzen/töten/wachen spawnen lassen/bann aussprechen usw...

Wenn der GM nun dein pet gekillt hat, weil es "buggy" war...du aber nun 4x ! wieder hinrennst an die mauer und neues pet stellst, war es 100% absicht von dir .

Also nimm es hin und gut ist, und komm nicht immer mit dem scheiss "macht doch jeder".

Du wurdest erwischt, dumm gelaufen, life goes on 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




MFG
Percard


----------



## Ascían (7. November 2008)

Texius schrieb:


> Hallo Warcommunity ...
> 
> [wall of text]



Hallo Texius,

wenn mich nicht alles täuscht spielst du auf Middenland. Ich kann dazu nur ein paar Sachen sagen: 

1) Du bist mir nie unfair aufgefallen. 2) Deine Horrors machen mehr als 100 Schaden. 3) Ich hoffe, dich bald wieder mit meinem FA critten zu können - see you in three days 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jörgk (7. November 2008)

huhu,

das ist doch keine hetze.............vielmehr ist es mitlerweile so, dass die herrsteller meinen die kunden sind alle doof und bringen nur noch halbfertigen murcks auf den markt.

klar gibt es immer was zu verbessern und so weiter, damit kann man und sollte man auch leben.  jedoch scheint sowas mitlerweile zur gewohnheit zu werden--> halbfertige sachen auf den markt zu schmeissen............... 

was würdest du denn machen, wenn du dir ein neues auto kaufst und da würde alle 20 min der motor ausgehen?.......ich weiss dummer vergleich, aber der sinn ist der gleiche. 

nuja egal.


----------



## Azure_kite (7. November 2008)

an sich gerechtfertigt( allerdings find ich 3 tage etwas zu lang, wenns das erste mal ist), doch bevor man jemanden wegen sowas bannt, sollte man ihn doch vorher verwarnen, ich halte nichts davon jemanden sofort zu bannen, weil er einen bug ausnütz. Wenn jemand nach der Verwarnung diesen bug weiter nützt, dann ist es mehr als gerechtfertigt, aber eben nur dann, als Vorwarnung kann ein töten des Hororrs nicht angesehen werden, weil man es eben nicht mitbekommt oder dies eben für nen bug hält etc., man sollte dies schon deutlich klar machen das dies ein GM getan hat und sagen warum.


----------



## DerTingel (7. November 2008)

jörgk schrieb:


> was würdest du denn machen, wenn du dir ein neues auto kaufst und da würde alle 20 min der motor ausgehen?.......ich weiss dummer vergleich, aber der sinn ist der gleiche.
> nuja egal.



lies mal zeitung, dann wird dir auffallen, dass es regelmäßig rückrufaktionen von autobauern gibt. und nicht nur dort, sondern auch in etlichen anderen branchen. 
das ist nunmal leider so, da überall nur menschen arbeiten. und gerade bei computerspielen ist bei der mittlerweile erreichten komplexität kaum noch etwas vorhersehbar. einfach mal bei wiki nach "laufzeitfehler" suchen. 
mfg

&#8364;: und zum vorwarnen. sie müssen nicht vorwarnen. die vorwarnung steht in den nutzungsbestimmungen, die man jedes mal aufs neue bestätigen muss. noch nicht gelesen? dann solltet ihr das mal nachholen.


----------



## Mitsu (7. November 2008)

Mythic hat Hausrecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sie können deinen Acc auch einfach löschen oder komplettbannen .. weil es so in den AGBs steht ^.^ Man kann auch nichts dagegen machen wenn sie nächste Woche die Server herunterfahren würden ^.^


----------



## clickrush (7. November 2008)

jörgk schrieb:


> huhu,
> 
> das ist doch keine hetze.............vielmehr ist es mitlerweile so, dass die herrsteller meinen die kunden sind alle doof und bringen nur noch halbfertigen murcks auf den markt.
> 
> ...



denkst du etwa die entwickler machen das mit absicht?
ein modernes computerspiel zu entwickeln ist risikoreich, technisch sehr anspruchsvoll und eine ständige herausforderung für die designer.
und das MMO genre ist wohl auf technischer seite das komplexeste und schwierigste von allen.

ich habe etwa mit windows 3.11 und win95 angefangen computerspiele zu zocken. da war es kein bischen anders, wenn es um komplexe spiele ging. viele nerfige bugs usw. nur wurde da nicht alle paar wochen gepatcht sondern man musste das zeug oft selber in die hand nehmen.

das hast du entweder vergessen oder du hast einfach keine ahnung von was du redest...


----------



## Texius (7. November 2008)

ja dann bedanke ich mich mal für die vielen antworten. wurde teils auch heute eines besseren belehrt. ich werde in zukunft mein pet nicht mehr aufstellen. sollen sie es erstmal fixen und dann mal weiter sehen. Happy playing und schönen abend noch.


----------



## Môrticielle (7. November 2008)

Ihr könnt euch JEGLICHE Diskussion, ob der Bann gerechtfertigt war oder nicht sparen, denn es wird kein Bann zurückgenommen. Auch jede Diskussion um vermeindliche Rechte, die ihr zu haben glaubt, jede Androhung von rechtlichen Schritten oder ähnliche Ausdrücke eurer emotionalen Hilflosigkeit könnt ihr euch sparen, außer ihr wollt Leser wie mich damit erheitern.

Statt dessen geht lieber ins Kino, was Essen, macht das, was ihr mit Mutters Unterwäschekatalog im Bad sonst macht halt drei Tage doppelt so oft oder macht sonst irgendwas, aber erspart euch Lächerlichkeiten und die Zur-Schau-Stellung eures Ärgers hier - denn das bringt NULL. Ach ja, ihr könt in der Zeit mal darüber nachdenken, warum es viele, viele Spieler gibt, die niemals gebannt werden. Z.B. weil sie einfach Dinge, bei denen zweifelhaft ist, ob sie regelkonform sind oder nicht, einfach nicht machen. Wenn man versucht Grauzonen auszuloten, wenn man versucht "trickreich" zu sein oder gar offen bugused, dann sollte man einfach nur still sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und nun noch ...


[x] vote for close  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## keeris (7. November 2008)

also bei keepfights hab ich als weißer löwe mein pet natürlich auch immer draußen, aber auf Passiv, stört mein pet aber trotzdem nicht, einfach rauszulaufen, zurückholen kann ich das ding dann auch nichtmehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



da muss wohl noch gefixed werden, ich schick mein pet nicht mutwillig auf gegner, es läuft einfach, obwohl ich es auf passiv habe...

Generell ist es mir lieber mein pet bei mir zu haben, vor allem im PvP , da ich mit pet eben mehr dmg auf einen gegner bringe, wenn ich zusammen mit ihm auf ihn einschlag... 


Naja, kann man nachvollziehen, muss man aber nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


mfg Keeris


----------



## Pyrogena (7. November 2008)

hallo 

das ganze hier bewegt mich wirklich hier auchmal was zu sagen, da ich in der entwicklung von programmen und ab und an auch spielen arbeite.
wench ich hier so höhre wie ihr alle auf dem author des themas einhackt mit ja du hättest eine woche bekommen sollen und es sei richtig so, dann kommt mir in meinem alter ( gerade mal 30 jahre alt ) die galle hoch.

fakt 1. das spiel war wurde unfertig mit erheblichen buggs auf den markt gebracht ( wie diverse andere titel wie Vanguard von Sony ).

fakt 2. da die buggs seit der veröffentlichung des spiels im game sind ( wie durch wände ziehen oder eben dadurch schiessen, kann man in keiner weise einen spieler dafür bestraffen wenn er das auch macht. dies hat nichts mit ausnutzen eines mechanismus zu tun. es geht hier lediglich darum das der spieler etwas macht, was eigentlich gar nicht möglich ist in einem fertigen spiel und er auch nichts dagegen machen kann, da der fehler nicht an seiner spielweise liegt sondern am fehlerhaften code seitens des herstellers. 

fakt 3. anstelle 3 tage bann würde ein richtiger gm ( oder eine anständige firma ) ihm die serververbindung trennen und danach beim nächsten einloggen direkt ansprechen. diese wirkt dan auch, denn in diesem moment wird der spieler auf den chat achten. nicht wie in einem kampf wo man das ganz sicher nicht sieht. wenn dann nur so karge sprüche kommen wie hast du mal kurz zeit. ist es ebenfalls kein wunder das man das nicht bemerkt. 
in dem sinne GM der das verursacht hat, nimm dich mal dick an der nase und lerne aus sowas.

Ich weis jedenfalls ein, von WAR wurde sowas von top berichtet und nun sehe ich ein spiel das nicht fertig ist, eine firma die viel kohle machen will mit dem game, die aber ihre spieler schlecht behandelt mit bannen. 

sorry wenn ich das nun sagen muss, WAR wir nie besser wie WoW werden können. es kann höchtens auf der gleichen ebene bleiben wie guild wars, vanguard, etc... es ist ein gutes spiel aber ein top spiel wird es nie, dafür haben die im softwarehaus schon zu viel verbockt :-)

wunsche euch allen wiell spass beim warten auf den nächten patch und das hoffen das mauern bald aus stein und nicht aus luft sind.


----------



## jörgk (7. November 2008)

hoi,

nuja ich habe noch die guten atarizeiten erlebt und dann gings ja immer weiter über den c 64 usw.. jo fehler gabs schon immer das ist richtig!! dazu schrieb ich ja auch, damit kann man leben, aber nicht mit halbfertigen zeug.

am ende entscheiden die kunden, ob sie die leistungen des herrstellers/betreibers akzeptieren oder nicht .......................... ich bin gespannt, wie sich alles entwickeln wird und wie lange das hier noch gut gehen wird!  

in diesem sinne schönes wochenende


----------



## Helevorn (7. November 2008)

das schaden durch die tore durchkommt ist bekannt und wird in breiter masse ausgenutzt.

auch du hast deinen blauen horror (der für ae schaden auf mittlere/kurze distanz da ist) direkt vors tor plaziert aus eben jenem grunde.
was anderes kannst dem weihnachtsmann erzählen.

harter aber aber fairer bann.

es steht dir frei wegen dieser erfahrung das spiel zu kündigen oder einfach weiterzumachen. denn nichts, absolut nichts wird den bann ändern, noch irgendwie die gms davon abbringen auch in zukunft so zu handeln.

mfg


----------



## Ascían (7. November 2008)

jörgk schrieb:


> hoi,
> 
> nuja ich habe noch die guten atarizeiten erlebt und dann gings ja immer weiter über den c 64 usw.. jo fehler gabs schon immer das ist richtig!! dazu schrieb ich ja auch, damit kann man leben, aber nicht mit halbfertigen zeug.
> 
> ...



Irgendwie schreibst du am Thema vorbei...es geht hier nicht um GOA/Mythic-Bashing, sondern um die Legitimation eines temporären Banns ohne vorheriges Hinweisen auf das Fehlverhalten.


----------



## Nhazirluna (7. November 2008)

100% gerechtfertigt und  3 Tage  Bann  sind meiner Meinung  nach  zuwenig , bist  noch mit  einem blauen Auge davongekommen ....

weil:

- du  selbst  zugibst das dir bekannt  ist  das  die Pets  durch   Wände schiessen, und dennoch stellst deine  Pets  so  auf das sie  durch die  Wand schiessen und das nicht  nur  1x
- du  selbst  zugibst Gegner  schon  öfter  durch  verschlossene  Türen gezogen  hast, und das nicht  nur  1x
- du  somit  selbst  zugibst  Bugusing  zu betreiben, und das  nicht  nur  1x

also  bekennst du  dich selbst  Schuldig im  Sinne der  Anklage....

Tja vielleicht hast  was gelernt und  zwar das   WAR GM's  nicht  zimperlich mit Bugusern umgeht...vielleicht hast gelernt es doch lieber sein zu lassen und  die  Pets nicht  mehr an der  Mauer  aufzustellen oder Gegner  durch  verschlossene  Tore  ziehen, vielleicht, vielleicht  auch nicht.......

schau die  3 Tage Bann als Verwarnung an .......

Ich hoffe  auch  das  die  GM's weiter  hart  durchgreifen, zum  Wohle  aller  Spieler  die  kein  Bugusing betreiben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## arieos (7. November 2008)

David schrieb:


> Mimimi.



Ich würd auch so einige Trolle bannen. Oder zur Signatur passend in die Wüste schicken.


----------



## Lisko34 (7. November 2008)

Hi,

Erstmal find ich den Bann total ungerecht und in keiner weiße gerechtfertigt.
Zweitens hätte man ja über die Gameinterne Post über das Fehlverhalten informieren können.
Drittens, man hätte auch eine persönliche E-Mail schicken können (der aufwand ist minimal).

Außerdem würde ich darauf bestehen das du die drei Tage zurückerstattet bekommst.
Grund: das Spiel is total Buggy und ist so auf den Markt gekommen. Außerdem hat man schon 
mehrere Große Patches durchgeführt. (Warum wurde das nicht behoben in einem Patch).


Mfg Lisko34


----------



## Ebon (7. November 2008)

Helevorn schrieb:


> das schaden durch die tore durchkommt ist bekannt und wird in breiter masse ausgenutzt.
> 
> auch du hast deinen blauen horror (der für ae schaden auf mittlere/kurze distanz da ist) direkt vors tor plaziert aus eben jenem grunde.
> was anderes kannst dem weihnachtsmann erzählen.
> ...



Ne Panzerspeere stell ich ja auch neben der Brücke auf und nicht auf ihr?! Nene dafür ist nunmal der Blaue Horror. Das Tor fällt und das Viech steht gleich an erster Linie und kann reinhauen (im idealfall). Ich hab bis heut nicht gewusst das die durch Wände angreifen können und hab die auch immer dort aufgestellt, da es der beste Platz ist!

Auch bin ich gerade seh verunsichert, das GM direkt im Spiel unterwegs sind und sogar tätig eingreifen? Da kommt mir die Grundfrage auf, wer kontrolliert die, welche kontrollierend wirken? Vor allem wer schützt mich vor willkur anderer?

Aber um mal im Fleische des Publisches in EU-Landen rumzustechen ... son breittreten würde nicht passieren wenns nen Community Forum geben würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Satus (7. November 2008)

Ganz klar gerechtfertigt. Schon alleine für Gengner durchs Tor ziehen hättest Du bestraft gehört. Dann auch das Bugusing mit den Pets und sich als Unschuldlamm hier darzustellen - dafür sind 3 Tage viel zu wenig. Du hättest 30 verdient!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Der ProGamer (7. November 2008)

Satus schrieb:


> Ganz klar gerechtfertigt. Schon alleine für Gengner durchs Tor ziehen hättest Du bestraft gehört. Dann auch das Bugusing mit den Pets und sich als Unschuldlamm hier darzustellen - dafür sind 3 Tage viel zu wenig. Du hättest 30 verdient!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ganz klar solche leute gehören ausm verkehr gezogen das echt ma das letzte


----------



## kirg (7. November 2008)

Also hier muss man einfach mal ganz klar unterscheiden sonst kommt man hier zu keinem Ergebnis...
natürlich hat er den ban verdient weil er auch leute durchs tor zieht... basta
Aber man kann keinen ban aussprechen wenn das pet von jemanden unwissentlich durch eine wand schießt und hier rede ich von der allgemeinheit und nicht nur expliziet von diesem Fall.
Ob er es bewusst oder unbewusst gemacht hat kann man hier nicht mehr nachvollziehen.
So ein pet stirbt so schnell beim Zergen da bekommt  man schon garnicht mehr mit wer es gekillt hat und schon garnicht warum?!?
Hier hätte aufjedenfall eine Verwarnung vorher ausgesprochen werden sollen somit wäre der Spieler aufgeklärt und ein Ban nach wiederholtem vergehen auch gerechtfertigt.
Ein 3 Tage Ban ist natürlich kein Untergang aber kostbare Zeit die verloren geht.
Und mir kann niemand erzählen das es ihn nicht stören würde wenn man unbewusst einen fehler begeht der durch eine fehlerhafte Spielmechanik seitens GOA ausgeht.
Natürlich muss man auch anmerken das der GM dich nicht ärgern will damit sondern nur die gerechfertigte Strafe aussprechen möchte um zu zeigen das es hier "Grenzen" gibt!
Das harte durchgreifen seitens der Gm ist völlig gerechtfertigt denn nur dadurch kann man den Spielern zeigen das es so nicht funktioniert in Warhammer.
Dennoch sollte die vergabe eines Bans's besser durchdacht sein.
Dein ban ist trotzdem gut so immerhin gestehst du dir selber ein Spieler durch das Tor gezogen zu haben.

mfg Kirg


----------



## Spyme (7. November 2008)

Texius schrieb:


> Moment mal !!! Wenn ich das jetzt richtig sehe, hat ein Gamemaster meinen "Horror" 4 mal gekillt ? Und das mitten im Zerg einer Keepschlacht
> !?



Du glaubst gar nicht wo Sterni & Kollegen überall rumlungern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (An gewisse Arte Encounter in DAoC denkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Kalyptus (7. November 2008)

In wievielen Foren willst du den noch rumheulen ?

Auch in Warwelten liest du nichts anderes, du hast beschiessen und bekommst die Strafe.
Ende und Aus.


----------



## DerTingel (7. November 2008)

Pyrogena schrieb:


> da die buggs seit der veröffentlichung des spiels im game sind ( wie durch wände ziehen oder eben dadurch schiessen, kann man in keiner weise einen spieler dafür bestraffen wenn er das auch macht. dies hat nichts mit ausnutzen eines mechanismus zu tun. es geht hier lediglich darum das der spieler etwas macht, was eigentlich gar nicht möglich ist in einem fertigen spiel und er auch nichts dagegen machen kann, da der fehler nicht an seiner spielweise liegt sondern am fehlerhaften code seitens des herstellers.



totaler unsinn. dann lehne einfach die nutzungsbestimmungen ab, dann hast du rechte. da du sie aber immer annimst, akzeptierst du, dass du bestimmte dinge nicht tun darfst, auch wenn sie im spiel durch fehler vorhanden sind. 
an alle die auch so einen schwachsinn glauben, lest sie euch einfach mal durch, dann könnt ihr euch entscheiden ob ihr das spiel spielen wollt, so wie es ist und ohne fehler auszunutzen, oder ob ihr lieber was anderes spielt. 
mfg


----------



## Sandru (7. November 2008)

bist selber schuld so ein verbuggtes game zu zocken, spiel WoW da haste nicht solche Probleme


----------



## pandhit (7. November 2008)

Also bitte mal alle, das Gehirn einschalten und mitdenken!!
Wenn die Darstellung des TE zutreffend ist und davon gehe ich aus, dann haben wir folgende Situation.

1.Die Gegner befinden sich ausnahmslos außen vor der Burg, der TE befindet sich drinnen.

2.Der TE weiß um den Bug bei seinem Pet und stellt nun das Pet hinter die Tür, darauf hoffend, daß das Pet Schaden macht und zwar nicht    innerhalb der Burg sondern außerhalb, weil das Pet von draußen nicht erreicht werden kann.

3. Das Pet macht Schaden und der wird ihm angezeigt, welches wiederum bedeutet daß er sich des Ausnutzen des Bugs bewußt war.

4. Das Pet stirbt durch den GM: Hier dürfen wir ruhig davon ausgehen, das es sich um einen "Instant Kill" gehandelt hat.

5. Das wiederum wird dem TE angezeigt, auch mit Werten aus denen er den Instant Kill locker entnehmen kann. Zudem muß das Pet von innen getötet worden sein, da dafür nun mal eine LOS erforderlich ist und diese nicht von draußen hergestellt werden konnte. Daher konnte der TE auch problemlos erkennen, daß es sich um einen Offiziellen handeln mußte.

6. Der TE stellt sein Pet wieder auf.

7. das Ganze wiederholt sich insgesamt 4 mal.

Aus dem Gesagten ist nun mühelos nachvollziehbar, daß es sich bei dem TE um einen dieser "Unbelehrbaren" handelt, die sich von Fakten weitgehend unbelastet durch diese Welt bewegen. Daher ist aus Gründen des "Lernens" der 3 Tage Bann gerechtfertigt. Ohne diesen Bann ist davon auszugehen, daß der TE sich weiterhin als Buguser betätigt und damit andere Spieler schädigt.


----------



## Rohm1 (7. November 2008)

David schrieb:


> Mimimi.



Was ist bei dir nur schiefgelaufen.


----------



## high55555 (7. November 2008)

Moin.

ich glaube kaum, dass man in der Hektik einer Open RvR Schlacht mitbekommt wenn ein Pet instant gekillt wird oder höchstens durch Zufall. Wenn ich das richtig sehe, dann ist dieses Pet ja kaum sinnvoll einsetzbar, da man immer damit rechnen muss, dass es durch Gegenstände castet.

Daraus folgt:

1.) ein Gamemaster sollte auf jeden Fall vorher den Spieler per whisper darauf hinweisen.
2.) Mythic sollte diesen Fehler schnellstens beheben, denn es ist ja ein deutlicher Nachteil des Magus
3.) Bis zum Beheben des Fehlers muss das Pet von Mythic deaktiviert werden oder zumindest darf es nicht auf agressiv gestellt werden können, um den Spieler zu schützen.

WAR ist ja noch nicht so alt aber in WoW gab es solche Fälle auch schon, dass man durch einen Bug bestimmter Fähigkeiten einer deutlichen und nicht gewollten Vorteil erzielen konnte. In allen Fällen hat Blizzard die Fähigkeit bis zum beheben des Fehlers per Hotfix deaktiviert und eine andere Möglichkeit gibt es auch nicht. Weil Mythic scheiße baut einen Spieler zu bannen ist nicht hart sondern schlicht nicht hinnehmbar. Immer vorausgesetzt, der TE wurde wirklich nicht drauf hingewiesen.

Setzen Mythic, 6

Lg


----------



## DerTingel (7. November 2008)

Sandru schrieb:


> bist selber schuld so ein verbuggtes game zu zocken, spiel WoW da haste nicht solche Probleme



und wieder ein troll, der erst vor kurzem mit wow angefangen hat. lies dir mal infos von der startphase von wow durch, dann wirste sehen, dass WAR um einiges bugfreier auf die spieler losgelassen wurde als wow.
aber hauptsache mal dumm rumtrollen, obwohl man null ahnung hat.
mfg


----------



## Seelenquelll (7. November 2008)

@TE
Du hast hier dich beschwert das du nicht ordentlich angemahnt wurdest sondern der gm davon ausgegangen ist das es reicht das er dein pet killt um dich zu verwarnen.

Ich denke deine schlussvolgerung ist falsch.
Vielmehr denke ich das der GM nicht wollte das du es bemerkst sondern er wollte durch das wiederholte töten sehen ob du es nur durch zufall dort abgestellt hast  in der hitze des gefechts oder ob du es "bewusst" dort abstellst das du dann wol auch immer wieder getan hast.
Du hast höchst warscheinlich nicht immr an der mauer gestanden und den horror durch zufall dort abgestellt sondern bist dort hin um ihn zu beschwören.
Genauso wenig hast du einen fernkämpfer etwas weiter weg beschworen damit er die gegner auf den Zinnen bekämpfen kann.

Zudem nehme ich an das du mit dem magus bis zu deiner Stufe eine "Lernphase" durchlaufen hast.
Sprich du hast deinen Horror und deine anderen pets beobachted in pve sowie in rvr kämpfen wie burgenschlachten um zu sehen was macht er wann und wie kann ich ihn einsetzen ect.
Also hast du sehr wol schon das ein ums andere mal gesehen wie dein horror vor der mauer steht und ne angriffs animation in richtung mauer macht.
Und da du um diesen bug weisst und du gelenrt hast wie du dein pet einsetzt und ihn nicht nur einfach in die gegend beschwörst muss man die schlussvolgerung ziehen das du deinen horror in voller absicht wiederholt dort abgestellt hast damit er bei bedarf auch durch die mauer schiest.

Der GM hat dich überlisted. Er hat dich getäuscht. Er dich beim Buguse erwischt.
Ich denke du fühlst dich durch die art der behandlung ungerecht behandelt und eine andere vorgehensweise währe vieleicht angebrachter gewesen denn offenbar fehlt dir immer noch das unrecht bewusstsein deiner handlung.

Gehe meinen text ruhig nochmal aufmerksam durch vieleicht fällt dir tatsächlich auf das du mir in einigen fällen zustimmen musst und dir wird dadurch klar was du getan hast und welche volgen das auf deine Mitspieler (Gegner sind auch Mitspieler) hat.

Verweise nicht auf andere die auch falsches tun sondern suche deine fehler zuerst bei dir.

Ich hoffe ich habe dir einen Denkanstoss gegeben.

Mfg
Seelenquell


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. November 2008)

Ebon schrieb:


> son breittreten würde nicht passieren wenns nen Community Forum geben würde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ganz falsch... dort würde es ERST RECHT breitgetreten werden, garniert mit fünf weiteren Threads darüber wie dumm man denn sein muss etc. etc. etc.

Hier ist wenigstens nur ein kleiner Teil der ganzen Community, da hält es sich in Grenzen...


----------



## DrDiode (7. November 2008)

Hmm sicher ist er schuldig, ABER wie wäre es denn mal den BUG zu entfernen. Der bann verhilft sicher nicht zur Symptombekämpfung sonder muss schon
 ander Wurzel beseitigt werden...einfach das Problem programmiertechnisch oder leveldesigntechnisch zu entfernen. Das wäre doch viel sinnvoller, als sich
 ständig die Spieler herauszupicken die das ausnutzen?

Und wie lange ist denn der Bug schon bekannt? Das nur mal so gefragt...


----------



## high55555 (7. November 2008)

DrDiode schrieb:


> Und wie lange ist denn der Bug schon bekannt? Das nur mal so gefragt...



wenn der schon so lange bekannt ist warum tut Mythic dann nix dagegen? Von einem Spieler zu verlangen sich über Bugs zu informieren, damit er die ja nicht ausnutzt, weil er sonst gebannt wird ist absurd. 

Lg


----------



## high55555 (7. November 2008)

DerTingel schrieb:


> und wieder ein troll, der erst vor kurzem mit wow angefangen hat. lies dir mal infos von der startphase von wow durch, dann wirste sehen, dass WAR um einiges bugfreier auf die spieler losgelassen wurde als wow.



nicht alles was hinkt ist ein Vergleich. Was natürlich nichts daran ändern, dass die Voraussage dämlich war.

Lg


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. November 2008)

Also ich lese hier zum ersten mal, dass es diese Bugs gibt... da gibt es also 2 Möglichkeiten, er war bisher unerkannt geblieben, weil keiner darauf geachtet hat oder er war/ist bekannt aber keiner hat sich die Mühe gemacht es zu melden, da er ja so nützlich und doch nur ganz ganz klein ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sonst würden wohl schon mehrere Threads mit dem Thema "Pet schießt durch Wand" oder "Durch das Burgtor gezogen" geben.


----------



## DerTingel (7. November 2008)

high55555 schrieb:


> wenn der schon so lange bekannt ist warum tut Mythic dann nix dagegen?#
> 
> Lg



wenn in der formel1 bekannt ist, dass ein motor 2 rennen halten muss, warum gehen dann trotzdem noch welche in die lusf? 
wenn in der luftfahrt bekannt ist, dass flugzeuge nicht abstürzen dürfen, warum geschehen dann trotzdem noch unglücke? 
wenn der menschheit bekannt ist, dass kriege schlecht sind, warum gibt es dann trotzdem welche? 
wenn leuten bekannt ist, dass durch ungeschützten geschlechtsverkehr der hi-virus übertragen werden kann, wieso gibts trotzdem noch leute, welche dieses risiko eingehen? 
wenn menschen bewust ist, dass zu schnelles fahren auf regennasser fahrbahn tödlich sein kann, wieso machen es dann trotzdem noch mehr als genug leute?
fragen über fragen...alle kann man mit einer antwort auflösen: weil manche probleme nunmal nicht so einfach zu lösen sind, wie sie anfangs scheinen!
mfg


----------



## high55555 (7. November 2008)

DerTingel schrieb:


> weil manche probleme nunmal nicht so einfach zu lösen sind, wie sie anfangs scheinen!



dafür kann man aber den Spieler nicht verantwortlich machen. Dann müssen sie sich eine andere Lösung überlegen, wie gesagt, notfalls Pet so lange deaktivieren oder nur manuelle Zielerfassung. 

Lg


----------



## HGVermillion (7. November 2008)

Tja, gibts nicht viel zu sagen außer das du nun weist was du beim nächsten mal besser nicht machen sollst, das durchs Tor ziehen ist ja klar ein verstoß, und bei dem Horror könnte man darüber streiten wenn es seitens der GMS nicht so klar formuliert werden würde. Machst halt übers Wochenende was anderes.

@Selor, die Bugs gibts schon länger, und gerade weil sie so bekannt müssen sie auch bestraft werden, nur weil sie noch da sind heist das nicht das alle sie benutzen sollen. Nur weil ich eine Bank überfallen kann weil das Sicherheitsystem so schlecht ist heist das nicht das es damit erlaubt wäre.


----------



## DerTingel (7. November 2008)

high55555 schrieb:


> dafür kann man aber den Spieler nicht verantwortlich machen. Dann müssen sie sich eine andere Lösung überlegen, wie gesagt, notfalls Pet so lange deaktivieren oder nur manuelle Zielerfassung.
> 
> Lg



dafür kann man ihn wohl verantwortlich machen...wie ich in den letzten 20 minuten schon mehrmals betont habe, solltet ihr euch mal die nutzungsbestimmungen durchlesen, welche ihr vermutlich jedesmal beim start des spiels akzeptiert. 

und wieder ein blödes beispiel: man kann ja auch nicht alle banken schliessen, nur damit es keine bankräuber mehr gibt!
mfg


----------



## Pente (7. November 2008)

So bevor das ganze noch weiter ausartet werde ich hier zu machen. Ich bedanke mich bei dem deutschen CM Jamil recht herzlich für die schnelle Antwort.


----------

